# vanilla-sources (2.4.18) & PCMCIA Network (3c589_cs)

## gboutwel

Help!

  I emerged vanilla-sources, did all the things I thought I should (make menuconfig, make dep && bzImage modules modules_install, etc).  Setup kernel loger & vcron, then GRUB.  Gentoo Linux boots and everything, except my network doesn't work.

  So I run cardmgr it says it's controlling the 2 sockets I have, but doesn't load the network card's module.  So I try a manual load of the module.  At this point it gives me undefined symbol do_BUG

  I've tried google.com/linux search for this and didn't see any solutions to this.  Anyone know how I can get rid of this unresolved symbol?  How do I even figure out where it expects that symbol to be comming from?

----------

## chadh

Are you using pcmcia-cs modules?  If so, then you will need to remerge pcmcia-cs.

----------

## gboutwel

 *chadh wrote:*   

> Are you using pcmcia-cs modules?  If so, then you will need to remerge pcmcia-cs.

 

Hmm...  Don't know.  I ermerged pcmcia-cs modules (I beileve after the kernel was compiled too).  I have PCMCIA modules configured in the kernel (during make menuconfig).  I saw a 'notice' fly by about make all not doing modules, since the kernel was configured for PCMCIA when I emerged pcmcia-cs modules.

Does that answer your question?

I'm going to try an make mrproper and kernel recompile, as I found a thread that involved unresolved symbols where that solved the problem.  I'll let you know if that solve my problem.

----------

## chadh

If you turn on pcmcia-cs in the kernel, then pcmcia-cs will not install any modules (see my guide in this forum).

And yes, make mrproper is the next thing you should try (make sure to save /usr/src/linux/.config first).

----------

## gboutwel

 *chadh wrote:*   

> If you turn on pcmcia-cs in the kernel, then pcmcia-cs will not install any modules (see my guide in this forum).
> 
> And yes, make mrproper is the next thing you should try (make sure to save /usr/src/linux/.config first).

 

That's what I figured (I have read, needed something to do while it compiled.  :Wink:  ) your guide for this forum.  Yes I did save my .config first.

It's compiling.  It's taking somewhere around 3 or 4 hours to compile, so we'll have to wait see...

----------

## gboutwel

 *gboutwel wrote:*   

> It's compiling.  It's taking somewhere around 3 or 4 hours to compile, so we'll have to wait see...

 

Ok.  the 'make mrproper'  seemed to do the trick.  the net.eth0 is not working on boot?  Not sure why.  At boot an error about hostname lookup failed shows up instead of the eth0 comng up.

----------

## chadh

You should rc-update add pcmcia, but not net.eth0.  Is that how you have it set up?  Did you configure /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## gboutwel

 *chadh wrote:*   

> You should rc-update add pcmcia, but not net.eth0.  Is that how you have it set up?  Did you configure /etc/conf.d/net?

 

It's how I have it now.  I had it the other way...  I had net.eth0 in default, but not pcmcia.

TY for all your help.

Yes I had /etc/conf.d/net configured.

----------

